# 2 days and another dead bunny??



## wooliewabbits (Jan 9, 2012)

I bred my 9 month old Holland lop doe to an Angora buck and on the 5th she had 1 big baby, dead o the cage floor.  On Sat. she had ANOTHER  deadbaby  !?!? What happened? Anwsers PLEASE!!   {p.s. she is a first time mother}


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

wooliewabbits said:
			
		

> I bred my 9 month old Holland lop doe to an Angora buck and on the 5th she had 1 big baby, dead o the cage floor.  On Sat. she had ANOTHER  deadbaby  !?!? What happened? Anwsers PLEASE!!   {p.s. she is a first time mother}


So sorry for your loss.  First time mothers are a hit or miss.  Usually this is the result.  If you get live kits the first time, you celebrate.   

How is she doing?  Hopefully she passed all of them.  Hollands only have 3 or 4 kits in a litter.  

I would wait a bit and breed her again to your Angora Buck.  

K


----------



## chinbunny1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Might have something to do with breeding a larger rabbit to a smaller one. hollands are smaller then angoras. Breeding a large rabbit to a little one, is not recommended, and could cause some pregnancy problems. I suggest buying another angora, or purebred holland to breed to, instead of cross breeding them like that.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 22, 2012)

I have to agree with chinbunny1, that is quite a size difference and could cause the babies to be too big for the doe to pass live.  I don't cross breed unless the offspring will be going for meat, but definitely get a smaller buck for your holland, and larger doe for your angora.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

wooliewabbits said:
			
		

> I bred my 9 month old Holland lop doe to an Angora buck and on the 5th she had 1 big baby, dead o the cage floor.  On Sat. she had ANOTHER  deadbaby  !?!? What happened? Anwsers PLEASE!!   {p.s. she is a first time mother}


If the litter was larger, it likely would have been ok. Since it was only two kits, they get big quickly. Add to that the size difference and sometime that is what the result is. She likely had trouble delivering the big kit, which died during delivery and the other kit died because it took so long with the big one. 

If you decide to try this cross again, and I think it would probably be better to get a buck more her size, make sure to let them have 3 or 4 successful matings to maximize your litter size. The first one just "primes the pump" so to speak and the 2nd and 3rd are the "baby makers"...the 4th one is not strictly necessary but I like to have it anyway.


----------

